# Hello to everyone from new user



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I joined today and I wish to say hello to everyone on the Forum. I've attached a pencil portrait Of Audrey Hepburn and would like to know what you users think of it. It's not quite finished, a bit more work needs to be done on the face shading, but it's nearly there.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW!!! That's a great and dramatic piece...love the simple but complex movement of your lines and little facial shading. Very nice indeed.

Welcome to the forums Ernest! Really looking forward to seeing what else you have to show.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your work is just incredible..absolutely beautiful. WELCOME!!!!! Really looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*A big thank you guys!!*

Well what can I say! I couldn't have wished for a warmer welcome - Thanks so very much George and Chanda. I did say it still needed a bit of work doing to it - maybe not - if so I will have to carefully consider it. I was thinking of some very slight shading on the face with some harder pencils and maybe introducing a shine to her bottom lip by removing some graphite with Blu-Tack. Thanks again, it's your comments that will spur me on to create some more.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe the shine on the bottom lip would really make this piece fulminate and the light shading won't hurt either. Very nice work, post the update if you do make them adjustments.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks George - I will go ahead with the final finishing touches and upload the drawing when complete. It's always a bit of a headache as to exactly 'when' a picture is finished, there is a tendency to perhaps poke about too much with a piece of artwork and perhaps end up ruining it.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

This is really great. I'm near speechless. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

How do I know when a piece is complete? 

When I am the most excited about it!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Stonezephyr - thanks very much for your complement I really do appreciate it!
I like your Yoda sketch and look forward to a finished painting. You mention the clothing folds. Perhaps you need to ease back on the dark lines of the folds a bit and gradually work up the shading from the lightest to the darkest part of the fold.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

George - Trouble with me is I'm not sure when I might be most excited about the piece I'm working on. I'm always thinking that maybe if I add one more bit of shading here or there it might look better. Of course I have to ease back with this kind of thinking as I would end up with a sheet of black paper lol!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Stonezephyr - I've just looked at your tumblr page - I'm knocked out!! Your acrylics are totally amazing!


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Your drawings are incredible, ES. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Sam, I appreciate your comment especially after looking at your tattooing skills, you are very skilled.


----------

